# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Blote beelden maken mannen dom - De Telegraaf

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Blote beelden maken mannen dom*
*De Telegraaf - 7 uur geleden*
AMSTERDAM - Wanneer een schaarsgeklede vrouw voor de neus van een man staat, daalt zijn vermogen om goede, slimme beslissingen te nemen. Het vermoeden bestond al langer en is nu zelfs wetenschappelijk bewezen. Autofabrikanten maken al langer gebruik *...*
Kijken naar bikini&#39;s maakt mannen dom NU.nl
Bikinis maken mannen dom Het Laatste Nieuws
*alle 11 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------


## johan26

lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Maar dat wist ik al véééél langer hoor....hahaha!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Zodra ze aan sex gaan denken denken ze niet meer met hun verstand...enkel met hun  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ???  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
hihihihi...dit vind ik een goeie zeg!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## johan26

We kunnen er niks aan doen, het heeft soms/vaak een eigen willetje!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Petra717

sons/vaak??? heel vaak zul je bedoelen! :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

Autofabrikanten maken al langer gebruik van deze ´handicap´. Zet een mooie halfnaakte dame in de zaak en je verkoopt in no time je duurste auto. De mannen worden impulsief door het zien van blote beelden, waardoor ze sneller aankopen doen die ze anders niet zouden doen. Ook hebben ze meer moeite met onderhandelen. 

En wat als de verkoper nou ook man is???

----------

